# **Akon**



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 20, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...dID=320  50898

i wanna love u... you already know.... hell yea slow motion baby


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 20, 2006)

I love Akon! "Smack That"!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




See, the banana dancers love Akon too!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 20, 2006)

ARGH!!!!  Every store that I have been to (all weekend--walmart, target, circuit city and best buy) are all out of Akon's CD!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I want!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 21, 2006)

Akon's newly released CD is sooooo good. There's this one song that I always play in my car, but unfortunately, I forgot the title of the song haha. When I remember it, I'll be back to post it.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Akon! Especially that song "Smack That" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the shit!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 24, 2006)

I had to go ask my boyfriend for the song titles haha.
Here are a list of my favorites:

-Rain
-Never Took the Time
-Tired of Runnin'
-Don't Matter


----------



## amoona (Nov 24, 2006)

hmm no idea who he is haha. i guess that's the fob in me.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2006)

I think Akon is totally hot!  I love the song rain as well and the unedited version of "I wanna love you" with Snoop.  I was shocked that the Game beat him out for the number one album for the week.


----------



## Lalli (Dec 6, 2006)

smack that ooo oooohhhhhh


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess I'm the only person who thinks he can't sing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 6, 2006)

While i dont mind his music, I do think he has a unhealthy obsession with strippers =P


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_While i dont mind his music, I do think he has a unhealthy obsession with strippers =P_

 
He's acutally said, he's a polygamist(however you spell that)he's from Africa and he said that where he is from men have more than one wife so that is how he lives.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_He's acutally said, he's a polygamist(however you spell that)he's from Africa and he said that where he is from men have more than one wife so that is how he lives._

 
Must be nice having plenty of wives (if you can call them that) promised to you.  I really have a hard time believeing any of the women in polygamist relationships with a single man are in it because that want to be Wife X of Y.  And those that say they are ok with it, probably have such a closed view of the world that they dont know anything other than that.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 6, 2006)

i don't like unedited version, but i love the song "i wanna love you"

didn't he have a popular song out last yr?


----------



## Raerae (Dec 6, 2006)

Replace, "Love" in, "I wanna love you" with the real word, "Fuck."

Do you still love it?

Thats the original lyric.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Replace, "Love" in, "I wanna love you" with the real word, "Fuck."

Do you still love it?

Thats the original lyric._

 
i love it.


----------



## amoona (Dec 6, 2006)

ok so i still have no clue who this guy is but i heard his song on myspace ... never heard it before ... n he's disgusting. this is exactly why i hate rap/hip-hop ... gross!

sorry to u ladies who do like it, jus not my cup of tea.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 7, 2006)

I find him to be very annoying. I hate that he's made a trade mark off of being an ex-convict/drug dealer.  and his voice kinda makes me wish i was deaf in both ears instead of just my left.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I find him to be very annoying. I hate that he's made a trade mark off of being an ex-convict/drug dealer.  and his voice kinda makes me wish i was deaf in both ears instead of just my left._

 




_Whoo-hoo, I'm an ex-convict! I'm so cool, yeah! _ *rolls eyes*


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

Dont knock his pedigree, ex-deala amphatemines!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Dont knock his pedigree, ex-deala amphatemines!_

 

Girl...no lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

lol...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Dont knock his pedigree, ex-deala amphatemines!_

 






 oh heck naw...


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_i love it._

 
Your in luck, cuz he's spends money like it dont mean nothing, and plus he's got a thing for you.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2006)

Do you know that he is in talks to do a reality show with his THREE wives??   I guess that he is from a South African country where that is legal. I heard that on our local hip hop station KUBE 93 in Seattle.  I guess it is kind of like the "Girls next Door" but with a rapper!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Do you know that he is in talks to do a reality show with his THREE wives??   I guess that he is from a South African country where that is legal. I heard that on our local hip hop station KUBE 93 in Seattle.  I guess it is kind of like the "Girls next Door" but with a rapper!_

 
Yeah, I said he was a polygamist. I didn't know he was going to do a show. That's crazy. Somebody also told me that, Erykah Badu was on the radio saying that she has more than one man. Trying to say that's how people in Africa live. She isn't from Africa, and if your a ho then say your a ho. LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 12, 2006)

His voice is annoying as hot hell. I guess his songs are just catchy, though. He lost me at "Locked Up". He looks a fucking mess, too, with those maroon ass eyes and greasy skin. Everytime I think about the 3 wives thing, I think of Thelma's boyfriend Ibe, from "Good Times".....If his ugly ass could have a harem, anything's possible.


----------



## amoona (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Yeah, I said he was a polygamist. I didn't know he was going to do a show. That's crazy. Somebody also told me that, Erykah Badu was on the radio saying that she has more than one man. Trying to say that's how people in Africa live. She isn't from Africa, and if your a ho then say your a ho. LOL_

 
wow isn't that illegal in the us?! do ne of his wives have a problem with his choice of lyrics?! haha


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_wow isn't that illegal in the us?! do ne of his wives have a problem with his choice of lyrics?! haha_

 
As far as I know it is. And any woman who is willing to share a man, probably doesn't have a problem with his choice of lyrics. LOL


----------

